# Symptom GONE at 6 weeks.... scared!



## Meezerowner

Hi,

I am really freaking out today as I am about 6 and half weeks and so far my only symptom has been breast pain which I have had everyday since implantation. This morning it has pretty much disappeared. I have been having a few abdo pains off and on the past week but thought this was pretty much normal. But now with my only symptom disappearing I feel certain something must be wrong. 

The same thing happened with my last pregnancy which ended in MC. Literallly the day before I started bleeding my breasts stopped hurting only I didn't realise this was probably a sign back then.
I am just so scared and don't know what to do. I haven't even told my doctor yet that I am pregnant as I didn't want to jinx it too early. 
Dunno what I can do as they prob wont give me an early scan unless I start bleeding and don't know whether to just contact hospital tomorrow anyway?

Please has anyone else had this happen at 6 weeks and it not be bad news???


----------



## Scuba

My breasts stopped hurting overnight too, but a couple days later my sickness started! If you're worried contact your EPU who may scan just for reassurance given your history.. Hope all is well xx


----------



## booflebump

I know you must be worried due to your previous MC, but you are still very early on in your pregnancy and symptoms seem to have a habit of coming and going at this stage :hugs: :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Meezerowner

Thanks for your replies. Just so nervous this time. I feel like 6 weeks is too early to lose symptoms. I know some other ladies will think I'm crazy but I'd give anything for some good old fashioned morning sickness just to prove that everything is still ok! 
When did you lose your symptom scuba, was it really early or later on I know a lot of people seem to lose symptoms after 8 or 9 weeks? Also do you know if I can contact EPAU directly or do a need GP referral? 
Thanks!


----------



## bakebean

i agree every day is different. some days i can't stop being sick others im fine. Can't decide which i prefer lol :hugs:


----------



## lulalula

I lost all my symptoms at 6 weeks hun, had a scan on Friday and everything was fine! Try not to worry. Everyone is different. And your symptoms will prob be back very soon! X


----------



## LDC

I've never really had any symptoms, I had pressure pains at about 4-5 weeks and that's about it (apart from spots and boobs growing). Try not to worry becuase everyone and all pregnancies are different. Xx


----------



## thecatsmother

Keeping FX crossed... but symptoms do tend to come and go as hormones fluctuate and little bean needs different things.

As long as no sharp pains and no bleeding, presume everything's good.


----------



## Tallulah28

Like everybody has already said symptoms come and go, i guess this is all to do with the levels of hormones in your system constantly fluctuating. I am 7 weeks today and have moments that there might be something wrong, only to find later on in the evening that everything is fine. 

It comes in waves with me - one minute i am all calm and serene and the next I have a huge attack of panic. I am coming round to the idea that this is also all part of the package too... damn hormones! 

I'd definately go to see your doctor anyway though because the sooner you go to see them the sooner they can book you in to see the midwife :) 

:hugs:


----------



## Scuba

I was about 5 weeks when symptoms just went, they came back though lol and hyperemesis got me :(
A non sicky pregnancy can be just as healthy as a symptom loaded one, so really try not to worry too much if you can! I was referred from my GP to the EPU because of stomach and shoulder tip pain, they then scanned to make sure wasn't ectopic - that was at 6+4 I think.. Saw the sack and fetal pole and little heartbeat :) 
If you're stressing yourself out I'd def try and get a scan love, it's worth it for the peace of mind xx


----------



## Meezerowner

Thanks for all replies I'm sorry I didn't reply sooner but was dealing with life crisis unrelated to pregnancy (for a change).

I got a reassurance scan as lots of people suggested but it had to be TV as pregnancy is still so early. The good news is I am still pregnant and they couldn't see anything wrong as such but the bad news is it was fairly inconclusive as there was only yolk sac with no fetal pole or heartbeat. 

I was really dissappointed as I was sure I should see something by now but the sonographer said it wasn't uncommon particuarly as I'm not really sure of dates due to late ovulation. But realistically I thought I was 6 weeks plus something and thought that surely you can see fetal pole by then??? I don't know if anyone else has had experience of this and gone on to see healthy baby??? 

They booked me in for another scan in 7 days anyway and said that should shed more light..... but the most crazy part is they did confirm that there was not one gest sac and yolk sac, but two...... twins!


----------



## Currituckgirl

Oh wow!!! Congratulations!!! Good luck and I am hoping for the best for you!!


----------



## ttcpostvr

As I see twins in your pic... all must have turned out well. My sx's have disappeared as well. I found out at 5+1 there were 2 sacs... and have been feeling double pregnant since before my period was due. And then yesterday my sx's have vanished. I'm freaking out a little, BUT SO GLAD I FOUND THIS THREAD!


----------



## Meezerowner

ttcpostvr said:


> As I see twins in your pic... all must have turned out well. My sx's have disappeared as well. I found out at 5+1 there were 2 sacs... and have been feeling double pregnant since before my period was due. And then yesterday my sx's have vanished. I'm freaking out a little, BUT SO GLAD I FOUND THIS THREAD!

Yeah you dug up an old thread! Glad it helps. My twins are 27 months now so the symptom loss meant nothing in the end but I did worry a lot at the time.

I think it is common for symptoms to wax and wane a bit. You might find they come back 10x stronger in a few days time. For me weeks 8-11 were very bad for nausea then it just stopped again and I worried all over again.

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## loeylo

Glad this thread has been bumped up, I'm having kittens about feeling ok this evening! I have had a little sickness today (for the first time in any pregnancy) but my boob pain is subsiding - we'll it would be if I didn't deliberately keep trying to make them sore!


----------



## Tink1o5

Jus want to say thanks for digging this up. I'm going through the same thing right now :flower:


----------



## ttcpostvr

Bad visit at ob yesterday. Looks like one baby has vanished and other is going to be a blighted ovum. :( another ultrasound and appt scheduled for Monday, but I'm far from anticipating good news. Sac measured 19mm or 5+4. I was 6+2. No yolk seen still. Beta is still rising appropriately, but a yolk at the very least should have been visualized with a sac that big.


----------



## Dark_Star

ttcpostvr said:


> Bad visit at ob yesterday. Looks like one baby has vanished and other is going to be a blighted ovum. :( another ultrasound and appt scheduled for Monday, but I'm far from anticipating good news. Sac measured 19mm or 5+4. I was 6+2. No yolk seen still. Beta is still rising appropriately, but a yolk at the very least should have been visualized with a sac that big.

I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Meezerowner

ttcpostvr said:


> Bad visit at ob yesterday. Looks like one baby has vanished and other is going to be a blighted ovum. :( another ultrasound and appt scheduled for Monday, but I'm far from anticipating good news. Sac measured 19mm or 5+4. I was 6+2. No yolk seen still. Beta is still rising appropriately, but a yolk at the very least should have been visualized with a sac that big.

So sorry :hugs:

I'm glad they have scheduled another scan to double check though. Was there any growth seen compared to your 1st scan?


----------



## ttcpostvr

Yes. 7.8 mm at lmp 5+1 (too small for gestational age) And 19.8 mm at 6+2 (sax measuring at 5+4)


----------



## Meezerowner

ttcpostvr said:


> Yes. 7.8 mm at lmp 5+1 (too small for gestational age) And 19.8 mm at 6+2 (sax measuring at 5+4)

That's a good amount of growth - it is possible you o'vd late and therefore LMP wouldn't give the right date.
But it is worrying that they couldn't see a yolk when the gest sac size is 19.8mm. Like I said before - I'm glad you are getting a follow up scan. 

:flower:


----------



## ttcpostvr

It's been a looooonnnnggg wait


----------

